
2017 TESLA MODEL S P100D FIRST TEST: A NEW RECORD – 0-60 MPH IN 2.28 SECONDS - grepthisab
http://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-s/2017/2017-tesla-model-s-p100d-first-test-review
======
daenney
Can someone please fix the shouty caps?

------
adrianN
Is "Ludicrous" mode street legal? I can't imagine any situation where it would
be safe to accelerate that fast on a public road.

~~~
comboy
An example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR31NaXoVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR31NaXoVw)

I'm not sure if it was set up or not, but acceleration can help a lot in many
situations. Probably more common case than starting from 0mph is to escape
from dangerous situation while moving (i.e. on a highway, already moving with
high speed, and still having the ability to be dynamic)

